# Thrips?



## ScientistKen (Aug 28, 2020)

Over the winter I had some issues with flask seedlings. The lower leaves were the first to have the issue and the undersides of them would have these black dots that seemed to be mostly embedded in the leaf tissue. I caught lots of thrips on sticky tape. Most of my flask seedlings are older and have thicker leaves now but I have two flasks that are not very old. I had one plant from one of the flasks die with the symptoms on every leaf and a couple more plants that are healthy on top but bottom leaves are getting the symptoms.

I'm planning to treat the leaves of the compots with malathion this weekend even though I hate using that in my basement. Is my diagnosis correct or am I off track?

The leaf is off a very nice looking kovachii plant.


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 28, 2020)

Maybe a human safe or safer product could be used. For example, a timed electronic puffer spray of pyrethrum ------ that goes into the air every 1 hour or more. In Australia, there's an indoor and outdoor version ------- Pestrol brand. You probably have similar sorts of items there.


----------

